

Superhero.js: articles and videos on building large JavaScript apps - praveenyadav
https://github.com/superherojs/superherojs

======
wmblaettler
Dupe: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5406302>

~~~
glitchdout
Not really. This is more like a PSA, a github link where you can help maintain
and contribute to superhero.js.

